

Ask HN: Anyone attending WWDC this year? - yan

Are any HNers planning to make it out to WWDC this year? We should organize a small meet-up.<p>Post or contact me directly if interested.
======
st3fan
Yes! The whole Kobo iPhone OS team will be there!

<http://kobobooks.com/tablets>

------
nc
Yep. The team from appspark.us are here. You can reach me at nc at appspark.us

